# Next in line



## RemudaOne (Nov 23, 2012)

These two will be the next ones to lamb. Already gave cd/t and they've been moved to the smaller paddock. Hopefully it will be about 3-4 weeks.


----------



## GLENMAR (Dec 28, 2012)

You are teasing me!! I want some so bad.


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 28, 2012)

Glenmar...yes...Kristi does have some very good looking girls there...and yes...you NEED some!!!!


----------



## RemudaOne (Dec 28, 2012)

LOL, thank you Bon!! Those are the two that just lambed and they are the nicest of the ewes that I retained from my original flock. 

Glenmar, if you lived close enough, I'd save some of these new babies for you to come get when they're ready! I am loving the babies that my new ram is throwing. Don't you need to come visit Texas in a few months??


----------

